# Ibanez RG7CST pics?????



## TheReal7 (Feb 7, 2005)

Searched the net high and low....can't find very many pics of this guitar. What I have found are really low quality. Was wondering of anyone here has some good quality pics of this guitar?


p.s. I WILL own one one day


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2005)

This is the only one I could find, from here.

Looks a lot like the 2027.


----------



## Drew (Feb 7, 2005)

Kevan Geier formerly of jemsite and currently of jemfest/tremol-no fame owns one of these things - I've been meaning to try to hit the guy up for a tremol-no again now that I've got a UV. I'll drop him a line, see if I can get him to sign up and post a few good ones to the user gallery. 

-D


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2005)

I hate that bastard.

Why?

Because it seems like every "Hey, ever seen (insert dream guitar here)?" question is always followed by "Yeah, Kevan has one of those".  Aaagh envy.


----------



## Drew (Feb 7, 2005)

Hahaha, and he takes every chance he gets to send me pictures of his J-Custom collection. I figure the guy OWES me a Tremol-no just to pay for all the drool I've had to clean off my keyboard. 

-D


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 7, 2005)

Here are the best I can find:

http://www.mindspring.com/~tpc01/rg7cst.html


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2005)

Absence of fretboard markers is just sexy.


----------



## Goliath (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow that's nice - what's the major diff between that and the 2027?


----------



## Drew (Feb 7, 2005)

Not the greatest top I've seen, but I wouldn't say no. 

Um... the flamed maple top, completely blank ebony board instead of rosewood with two small offset abalone dots at the 12th, probably better craftsmanship, and the fact that there are probably only 12 or 24 CST's as opposed to at least a few hundred 2027's.  

The 2027 was a great, great guitar, and while it wasn't really for me, that thing has a phenominal neck which I really miss. Avery, wanna post a pic of her? 

-D


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 7, 2005)

not familiar with the 2027 but the RG7CST has 2 outputs one off a piezo pickup.


----------



## AG Rocks (Feb 7, 2005)

2027 has two outputs as well. Yeah i rememebr when that guitar was released. You wont find too many of them! Aside from the maple top and different fingerboard, i think the only other difference is the headstock matching the body. The 2027 has a black headstock.

One interesting thing to note, both 2027 and the CST have natural wood binding. Looks very cool in person.


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 7, 2005)

I havne't had the luxury of seeing one in person, but man and I itching for a new guitar.


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2005)

Chris said:


> I hate that bastard.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because it seems like every "Hey, ever seen (insert dream guitar here)?" question is always followed by "Yeah, Kevan has one of those".  Aaagh envy.


he's not too bad. i mean, at least he's aware that he's an asshole  

i remember at Jemfest 2001, there were about 8 guitarists, 2 bassists, and 2 drummers jamming on stage. Kevan said, roughly, "i think i need to go tell them to stop. i mean, everyone already knows i'm an asshole, right?"


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2005)

wildealien said:


> he's not too bad. i mean, at least he's aware that he's an asshole
> 
> i remember at Jemfest 2001, there were about 8 guitarists, 2 bassists, and 2 drummers jamming on stage. Kevan said, roughly, "i think i need to go tell them to stop. i mean, everyone already knows i'm an asshole, right?"



I don't think he's an asshole, I just think he has far, far too much cool shit that I want to own!


----------



## butch (Feb 7, 2005)

It's Kevan that thinks he's an asshole (he downplays himself far too much). I have been fortunate to call him "friend" for quite a few years, and wouldn't change it for the world (even if he is a Colorado Avalanche fan...)

Not only did Kev come up with the T-No, but he also designed a wiring diagram where you can combine both outputs on the Double Edge system (both acoustic and electric mixed). This was a feature missing from the original design by Ibanez. The KJG wiring mod works, is easy to do, and is totally reversible. Not bad for someone who doesn't even consider himself a guitarist...And the mod works on all Double Edge guitars, 6 or 7 strings...

Besides, how can you hate a guy who throws a great party/concert/charity event every year in Orlando! If you've never been to Jemfest, I highly recommend it. You will hang out with some great players, see some of them play live, jam with them until the wee houes in the hotel, and pick up a few lessons/master classes along the way. All proceeds go to the Steve Vai, "Make a Noise Foundation". Steve even donates at least one raffle prize every year, as does Ibanez, and many other sponsors.

Talk about conviction, Kev even spent YEARS looking for the elusive RG-Egypt. Something really cool about a guitar with heiroglyphics carved and painted into it.

As for the RG7CST, the pickups are custom wound DiMarzios made for the guitar, as opposed to the V7-7 and V8-7 pickups that come with the RG2027. Both guitars are fully worth tracking down...

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 7, 2005)

Chris said:


> Absence of fretboard markers is just sexy.


+1


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2005)

butch said:


> one raffle prize every year, as does Ibanez, and many other sponsors.
> 
> Talk about conviction, Kev even spent YEARS looking for the elusive RG-Egypt. Something really cool about a guitar with heiroglyphics carved and painted into it.



~ooo

Pics of this?


----------



## AG Rocks (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah the 2027 pickups arent the best. Tone Zone 7 and Air Norton 7 work much better!


----------



## jski7 (Feb 8, 2005)

Kinda off-topic , but did he ever find the RG-Eygpt ? Funny that Jemfest is in Orlando , because Guitar Gallery here had one a couple years ago . I've got a pic of it , but I'll have to dig it up , and then scan it . For those who don't know , Guitar Gallery is a store near Disney (actually on Disney property) , that sells all kinds of expensive guitars , J-Customs , really pricey Martins ,etc. , etc. .

They also try to sell everything at LIST price !!


----------



## jski7 (Feb 8, 2005)

Nevermind , I just checked Ibanezregister.com , and he is listed as the owner . Really cool that only 1 was made , guess the guitar I've got a photo of is his guitar !


----------



## AG Rocks (Feb 8, 2005)

There are a few crazy RGs out there. Ever seen the wild textured one that has scallops in it? Like someone took a rake to it or something.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 8, 2005)

I've heard that there are two RG-EGYPT guitars; one Kevan has, the other he is still looking for.


----------



## darren (Feb 8, 2005)

AG Rocks said:


> There are a few crazy RGs out there. Ever seen the wild textured one that has scallops in it? Like someone took a rake to it or something.


That's the RG-GEAR... Kevan has one of those, too.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2005)

*drools*







That's the GEAR, anyone have a pic of the Egypt?


----------



## Virtue (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd like to see the egypt as well.


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2005)

butch said:


> It's Kevan that thinks he's an asshole (he downplays himself far too much). I have been fortunate to call him "friend" for quite a few years, and wouldn't change it for the world (even if he is a Colorado Avalanche fan...)
> 
> Not only did Kev come up with the T-No, but he also designed a wiring diagram where you can combine both outputs on the Double Edge system (both acoustic and electric mixed). This was a feature missing from the original design by Ibanez. The KJG wiring mod works, is easy to do, and is totally reversible. Not bad for someone who doesn't even consider himself a guitarist...And the mod works on all Double Edge guitars, 6 or 7 strings...
> 
> ...


he's certainly an interesting cat. i used to chat with him in the steve vai chatroom. i kinda thought he'd deck me at Jemfest 2001 when i was there


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, Kevan has rediculous collections. Is he like, Bill Gates' alter ego?


----------



## Vince (Feb 8, 2005)

In response to the first few posts on the thread, are you talking about this guitar? IIRC, only 48 of these guitars were made, 1 for every Guitar Center. I bought this guitar for $1300, and sold it 2 years later for $1800. It was a great guitar, and if I could get my hands on another one, I would.

Here's the Ibanez promo shot:





Here's 2 pics of me playing the thing:


----------



## butch (Feb 8, 2005)

With all due respect, that is a different model guitar. The guitar you pictured is the RG7CT. While the guitars are very similar, there are two main differences, the rosewood fingerboard with inlays, and lack of the piezo system. 

The RG7CST has a blank ebony board and the Double Edge tremolo bridge.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## Vince (Feb 9, 2005)

ah, well that shows what I know  I never did get the model number on the guitar I used to own. The tag on the guitar when I got it just said RG7VV with the VV standing for Vintage Violin.. the finish on the flame maple top.


----------



## Drew (Feb 9, 2005)

AG Rocks said:


> Tone Zone 7 and Air Norton 7 work much better!



See, I hated the TZ in that guitar. All mids, no treble or bass, and somehow still a little fizzy in the highs. The Evo7 I swapped it out for, on the other hand, owned. 

Vince, 

That one's still a hot guitar.  

Kevan's unquestionably an asshole, just of the sort that is likeable for his assholeness and that you're glad you know. Then again, maybe I'm just biased - he keeps trying to get me to send pictures of my sister, who used to be a dead rigner for Brittany Spears when she first came out.  

Good guy, though - I've never met him in person (spoke to him on the phone once, though - I'd been chatting with him on IM about the tremol-no vs. tremsetter, and he'd said "doesn't the slight catch bug you, as you go from pushed down to pulled back?" at the time it didn't, but then suddenly I started looking for it and it REALLY began to bug me. Dropped him an e-mail from work the next day, and ten minutes later my phone rang... ), but given the chance I'd love to kick back a few beers and chill with the guy. 

-D


----------



## AG Rocks (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah thats true about the Tone Zone 7, but i like very rounded highs, so it worked for me. Plus, i usually keep the pickup itself out of phase to gain some high end on it.


----------



## Drew (Feb 10, 2005)

I like 'em rounded, too, but I like getting that sound by running a bright guitar into a dark amp, not vice versa- for some reason, the way the amp responds feels more comfortable to me that way, and when ou back off your volume you can still get some decent clean sounds. 

As an aside, I HATED how the TZ sounded when you rolled the volume back, through a TSL, at least - the highs were grainy and fizzy, giving you an overexagerated "spank" sort of attack to your notes. Switching back to Mesa helped some, butnot a lot. I haven't put a high-pass on my UV's volume yet (shipped without the capacitator, a previous owner'd modded it), but I have a feeling that this one will be useable through the whole range of the guitar's volume knob. 

-D


----------



## Leon (Feb 10, 2005)

Drew said:


> Kevan's unquestionably an asshole, just of the sort that is likeable for his assholeness and that you're glad you know. Then again, maybe I'm just biased - he keeps trying to get me to send pictures of my sister, who used to be a dead rigner for Brittany Spears when she first came out.
> 
> Good guy, though - I've never met him in person (spoke to him on the phone once, though - I'd been chatting with him on IM about the tremol-no vs. tremsetter, and he'd said "doesn't the slight catch bug you, as you go from pushed down to pulled back?" at the time it didn't, but then suddenly I started looking for it and it REALLY began to bug me. Dropped him an e-mail from work the next day, and ten minutes later my phone rang... ), but given the chance I'd love to kick back a few beers and chill with the guy.


yeah, he's a good guy. sometimes when i need a good laugh, i'll do a search on Jemsite for some of Kevan's posts. they're hilarious


----------



## Drew (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh jesus... I remember he once described an amp as having more low end than J-Lo's ass. Priceless. 

-D


----------



## Virtue (Feb 10, 2005)

Someone get this guy over here.


----------



## Leon (Feb 11, 2005)

my favorite was when he was talking about that Valvulator guy, lemme see if i can dig it up real quick......



Kevan on Jemsite said:


> BTW- Nice pimping of the VHT product, Valve. You work for them or something? You sure do smoke a lot of VHT pole around here...


----------



## Drew (Feb 11, 2005)

I e-mailed him and told him to join up a few days ago -still no word. We could use a little more, erm, (off)color in here, now that you mention it...


----------



## Drew (Feb 21, 2005)

a further update - after literally years of begging and pleading, a Tremol-no prototype (one of Kevan's own original ones, in fact) is on its way into my hands, hopefully within the next week or so. I'm pretty psyched - I'll give it a solid workover and post my thoughts here then. 

-D


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.ibanezrules.com/images/gallery/rg7cst.jpg


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep, its official.

i somehow, need to own this guitar.

Infact its almost exactly what id order from LACS if i had the opportunity (never) (with 27" scale)


----------



## Stitch (Jan 9, 2008)

ou realise that a) this thread is two years old and b)Kevan will see what they all said about him? 



John_Strychnine said:


> Yep, its official.
> 
> i somehow, need to own this guitar.
> 
> Infact its almost exactly what id order from LACS if i had the opportunity (never) (with 27" scale)



24 made, with about 4 or 5 being on this forum by very low-profile posters. There are a couple of threads of who owns them trying to nail production numbers - search for it in the main sevenstring forum.


----------



## robanomoly (Jan 10, 2008)

I posted a picture of mine in this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/34420-official-double-edge-7-string-club-2.html


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 10, 2008)

2 years old? Stitch, your math is way off, dude., This fucker is almost 3 years old. 


Why the heck did someone bump a 3 year old thread?


----------



## Drew (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm sure Kevan's read this by now. 

But yeah, this is a fucking ancient thread, lol. I still signed all my posts back then. 

-D


----------



## Leon (Jan 10, 2008)

...and you can see in some of the quotes, that my username used to be wildealien 

...and, when i'm at Kevan's later this month, i'll be sure to take plenty of pictures of his CST


----------

